# Massey 165 hydraulics



## daveuta (Mar 30, 2012)

I have recently purchased a Massey Ferguson 165 with a Perkins 203 motor, when I did a complete filter change on it I found small ( Matchhead size) pieces in the hydraulic oil filter that filters oil going to the oil cooler. The particles are a deep grey and are not metalic, any clues on where this may come from? The 3pl creeps down when the motor is switched off maybe these are related items, any help much appreciated


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.Day daveuta/
Sound like the plastic that goes on the ends of the main hydraulic filter inside the gearbox ,after a long time the plastic goes hard and brittle and starts to fall apart.
Fit a new filter and change the oil .
Happy days 
Hutch.


----------



## daveuta (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks hutch I'll give that a go
Dave


----------



## cvntractorman (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi daveuta,
It is quite normal for the tpl to drop on these tractors when the engine is not running as most will do it to varying degrees. What usually causes it is internal leakage at the lift cylinder piston and or control valve. Sometimes replacing the piston seal or rings on the lift piston may slow down the dropping but will not stop it completely.


----------

